# Norwich County Asylum - Dec '10



## UrbanX (Dec 13, 2010)

There’s been a fair few “Reports” on on this place, very few with internal shots tho. So I thought it was high time I got myself down there and got some internals. I decided to do this properly, and got myself in contact with the Medical History Department at UEA Norwich University, to lay my hands on patient records, of which I’ve included a selection below.

It’s an amazing building, but you know that from everyone else’s reports...
Here’s the imposing entrance:







So, it’s 02:20am on a Sunday morning. I’m not out clubbing, nor am I curled up in my warm bed. I’m nursing a Relentless, pouring over asylum maps. This site neighbours a live, medium secure unit, housing ‘patients’ who are stepping down from Maximum secure units Rampton, and Broadmore. Our excellent tour guides for today have timed out entrance very carefully, around the shift patterns of the adjacent live unit. 

The earliest recorded patient was William Sutton – Admitted 1st June 1814, for having epilepsy. He stayed here for nearly 22 years, before dying in a fit in February 1836. 


*Sarah Cousins*
Admitted: 15th December 1815
Reason: “Disappointment” 
Official record states: _“'Insanity come upon hir through her leding a bad course of life and disappointment of marriage with the man who she had a child by”_






Literally as we were entering the building a security van cruised past. We couldn’t believe it, we weren’t even in! Unbelievably the driver was looking down, fiddling with the radio, or the heating. Too closer call, we were in full view of him. 

*Phobe Sheldrake:*
Admitted: 23rd June 1815. 
Reason: “Childbirth” 
Official record states: _“husband said that she had been low and tried to leave home day and night, when stopped she became very violent”_

The inside was in complete darkness. Not only is EVERY window very well boarded, it is also the middle of the night. All of these shots are light painted, with my Canon struggling to find any focus points. 

IT Server room, with Access Floor Removed:





*Robert Russell:*
Admited: 29th November 1814
Reason: Alcoholic
Official Record states: _“A herring fisherman; got into bad company, drank too much; has a bad temper”_






*Daniel Hart,* only 23 years of age. 
Admitted: 7th October 1815 by his own employee’s at the workhouse for “Rage” 
Five months later on 22nd March 1816 Mr Dalrymple bleeds Daniel; and asks for Dr Digby's opinion who orders “continuous salt until he passes a motion”
Two days later on the 24th March Daniel dies.

You’ve got to love the unique architectural flourish that this asylum offers - Curved Corridors!










*Mary Groom:* 
Admitted: 19th July 1814
Reason: Unknown 
Official Record states: _“13th April 1816; 'appeared to be in a declining state' so Dr orders her to take some drops, summons Mr Dalrymple who also orders 1/2 pint port wine/ day + 30 drops/twice per day."_
2 weeks later on 6th May, she dies. 







*James Secker:*
Admitted: 9th June 1814
Reason: Epileptic
Official records state that he tried to escape over the wall within a month of incarceration. 
The walls were made higher, and James was put on ‘Starvation treatment’ for the next 7 years until 18th August 1821 when _“'Secker very ill Mr. Dalrymple bleed him - ordered him to have a blester put upon his stomick and to take a small dose of the salts every four hourses and a powder at bed time…”_James died next day






*William Randall*
Admitted: 29th March 1815
Reason: Lunatic Studying:
Official record states: _“Insanity come on by studying and learning & Musick. He have been in this way 17 years. Married” _
He was incarcerated for 10 years in a decining state until he died. 






*Phobe Land*
Admitted: April Fools Day 1815
Reason: Religiously insane
Official Record States: _“Insanity caused by a 'feaver the same time she had the meetings' after which she become lowe. 7th July 1815 Dr Wright's report [SAH 147] Phobe maded 3 attempts to destroy herself yesterday and ordered that somebody sleep in the same room with her and that 'extraordinary precautions be observed regarding her'.Yet when Phobe destroys her own gown ten days later Dr orders her to bed, and be locked by both hands”_

Seclusion Cells:










*Mary Ashfield:*
Admitted: 9th May 1815
Reason: Loweness
Official Records state: _“no medication is given by visiting doctors except some wine when they think she is dying”_She was dying. She died within the month, and was buried in the grounds. 






*Mary Yearham*
Admitted: 12th May 1815
Reason: “Jealousy”
Official Records state: _“her first attack come on through her jealousy - her husbon did keep another woman and take her home to his house to lay in”_






*Nathanian Buck:*
Admitted: Not Recorded
Reason: Not Recorded
Official Records State: _”No indication of when admitted but is there in 1821
July 11th 1821 NB broke all the windows in his cell I ordered him to be lock by the leg to the chair in the yard as a punishment for so doing - he being very abusive
28th Aug NB 'violent and abusive' ordered to be locked by the leg in the yard
8th Oct 'In consequnece of Nathan constanlty destroying his beding I am under the necessity of ordering him to sleep in straw'
3rd Nov tears his clothes - locked to the chair
13th Nov 1821 Nathan had destroyed his coat and bedding so Dr orders 'him to have the new muff on in order ti confine his hands.' But these were not on for long; NB and John Link go to the privy and JL used a sharp stone to cut the strap. Dr locks both of JLs hands to the day chair in the yard 'as a punishment for liberating Buck'_






*John Long:* 
Admitted: No Record
Reason: No Record
Official Record states: _“20th July 1821 JL pulls out his left eye in the night; the porter finds blood and the eye in the morning; Mr Dalrymple orders TC to send for one dozen leeches and apply them to the external part of the eye socket which is swollen; both of JLs hands are locked; JL seems to still be alive by the end of 1821”_






*John Hubbard* 18, 
Admitted: 13th June 1834
Reason: Idiot
Official record states: _“Idiot for some time but lately became troublesome to all females coming in his way”_
He is not seen as a problem, and discharged almost immediately. 






*Thomas Wright,* 19
Admitted: Just before Christmas 22nd December 1834
Reason: (According to father) _“Dirty Habits”_
Died within a year, just before his 20th birthday.






I was shocked to find that the Police had been doing firearm training recently within the building. With this knowledge it certainly keeps you on your toes when a door slams shut behind you with a loud bang






Whiteboard notes from 2008:
Interesting bullet points are:
“Prison Health - ‘new built Coltishall”
“Old Persons - Toenail clippingd for Age Concern Project”
“Substance Misuse - HMP Norwich - Alcohol Survey”






Although one record stands out, for different reasons:

*Sarah Buttle:*
Admitted: 11th October 1815
Reason: “Love”
Official Records state: _“insanity come upon hir through love”_Discharged within 2 weeks






Historic Floor Layout:





Big props to Black Shuck, and Man of 2 Worlds for getting Em_UX and I in and out of the crazy access and for showing us round!


----------



## Nefariousink (Dec 13, 2010)

some phenominal pics here mate!
think i might have to visit , it looks very interesting, i like the way you have captured the corridoors 
and hiv  only joking.

nah seriously sick photos, this place is now on my to do !


----------



## night crawler (Dec 13, 2010)

I just loved reading the patient reports. Well done.


----------



## Em_Ux (Dec 13, 2010)

Fantastic report UrbanX!

Here's a couple of my shots...






Some fantastic corridors!
















Seclusion cell doors






This really is an amazing building.I was very glad to have the guys there as it would be so easy to get lost in here & be running around in circles.

Big thank you to UrbanX, Man Of 2 Worlds & Black Shuck!


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice set Em and Urban, it was quite fun in there wasn't it!!!. You're both very welcome.


----------



## derelicthunter (Dec 13, 2010)

*wow*

amazing explore single cells cool would love to see that some day


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 13, 2010)

Good stuff people, its a nice place!


----------



## KooK. (Dec 13, 2010)

Great stuff, the case reports definitely add to it.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 13, 2010)

derelicthunter said:


> amazing explore single cells cool would love to see that some day



Yeah the cells were awesome. 
Quite contemplative in the pitch darkness too:


----------



## chilli (Dec 13, 2010)

very refreshing with the patients records......Thanks


----------



## manof2worlds (Dec 13, 2010)

Some great images there UrbanX and Em-Ux - hopefully get mine on here in the next couple of days. Quite a shock how much the old girl has deteriorated since I last went in June - at least it was natural decay though weather and damp.

mo2w


----------



## RichardH (Dec 14, 2010)

Awesome. Simply awesome. My gast is well and truly flabbered.


----------



## shadowman (Dec 21, 2010)

The Medium Secure LIVE unit sound real scary, Broadmoor and Rampton dudes going psycotic! Wow.
Your Vitamain R ( Risk) must have been well up on that day.
Regards


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 21, 2010)

shadowman said:


> The Medium Secure LIVE unit sound real scary, Broadmoor and Rampton dudes going psycotic! Wow.
> Your Vitamain R ( Risk) must have been well up on that day.
> Regards



Ha ha, not heard that phrase before! 
Yeah there was talk of accidentally ending up in the wrong building, shawshank stylee! 

Psycho's and sex offenders, a fate slightly worse than podgy, middle aged security guards...


----------



## professor frink (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice work, I like the look of this place.


----------



## VFR800 (Dec 21, 2010)

Reason: “Disappointment” 

Excellent !!


----------



## mimidaler (Dec 21, 2010)

I really like your report! the little bits about the people who were admitted there really made it seem much more personal and the photos are brilliantly spooky


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 22, 2010)

I really like the way you constructed this report and most of the added history of the patients make for grim reading too.


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 22, 2010)

*Hi*

Its deffinatley on my new years listing guys 
Nice to see it retains lots of items of interest.
As for the research side,weldone.
A lovley addition to youre post.

SK


----------



## muppet (Dec 23, 2010)

cracking pics realy liked the patients records thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 23, 2010)

After eleven and a half years loyal service, and continuous work; I was made redundant today, without pay (liquidation). I've been so depressed. But then I just logged in and saw that someone had seen my photos and commented:
It made me smile.
I'm not looking for sympathy, I just want to share how great the urbex community really is.


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 23, 2010)

*Hi*



UrbanX said:


> After eleven and a half years loyal service, and continuous work; I was made redundant today, without pay (liquidation). I've been so depressed. But then I just logged in and saw that someone had seen my photos and commented:
> It made me smile.
> I'm not looking for sympathy, I just want to share how great the urbex community really is.




It a funny world we live in,even more so at the present time.
Keep your chin up mate 
You are in need of a seriously good new years explore 
Thing wiil pick up for you mate in the new year

SK


----------



## manof2worlds (Dec 24, 2010)

UrbanX said:


> After eleven and a half years loyal service, and continuous work; I was made redundant today, without pay (liquidation). I've been so depressed. But then I just logged in and saw that someone had seen my photos and commented:
> It made me smile.
> I'm not looking for sympathy, I just want to share how great the urbex community really is.



Quite agree - as you know from postings on FB, similar situation here, but Urbex and it's legion are the best to keep spirits alive


----------



## krela (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that guys, good luck with the job hunting in the new year.


----------



## manof2worlds (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks Krela


----------



## ChrisR (Dec 24, 2010)

Great report - loving all the extra patient information on top of the pics. I was sad to reach the end!


----------



## Munchh (Dec 26, 2010)

Great report guys and like most other respondents, I thought the old patient records interspersed throughout were an absolute winner. Kept me enthralled right to the end. And should have known Shucky would be involved somewhere.

Very sorry to hear of your redundancy. This happened to me in May 2009 so I am in complete sympathy for how you feel right now. It gets better but it's still a bag of crap. On the practical side, this link will be of use;

http://www.insolvency.gov.uk/

There are payments which you can claim under the National Insurance scheme when you are dismissed in this way. I went through the process with far less service than you had and although the payments I received were not everything I was owed, they softened the blow substantially. Your employer should have provided you with this information.

Obviously your own personal circumstances and the circumstances of your redundancy govern exactly what you can claim but I hope this helps. 

You may already be aware of all this but I'd be kicking myself if you weren't and I kept my mouth shut. PM me if you want any more info as to how I went about it. Keep your chin up mate.


----------



## Speed (Dec 26, 2010)

so the paitent records that were attulay in the hospital have gone now then? did they make it to the uni's archive??


----------



## Saz123 (Dec 27, 2010)

very interesting,especially like the floor plan!well done


----------



## Pete (Dec 28, 2010)

Saz123 said:


> very interesting,especially like the floor plan!well done



The floor plan doesn't actually relate to the building pictured. Its of the original asylum block on the opposite side of Yamouth Road.


----------



## ninjastyle (Dec 31, 2010)

awesome photos! some of those records really are very chilling. the petty and inane things that people were admitted for back then really makes you wonder! and i thought the mental health system is bad today!


----------



## msmetalundead (Mar 15, 2011)

Pretty cool. Thanks for posting.


----------



## zooduck (Mar 21, 2011)

wow fantastic pictures!

that sort of place gives me the creeps! great post with patient info etc, you never, bit of a long shot, ventured into a place called hales house in winterton on sea did you/ others? 

awesome post


----------



## judah197 (Apr 17, 2011)

You took some really nice photo's in there, really informative and enjoyed looking at this post


----------

